# Campfire coloring sticks.



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Has anyone used those campfire coloring sticks?

We got a few from Dick's Sporting Goods last year and they didn't really do much. I don't know if we did it wrong or what.

I was excited because they had a gold one, and I thought there would be gold flecks or something in the flames that looked gold... but I didn't really see anything.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I saw these at Walmart the other day and almost bought them. I just didnt know if they would work good or not. I may go back and get one, they had them on clearance there and my daughter would love it if it worked.


----------



## billyj (Feb 1, 2008)

I guess i just dont get out much, never heard of such a thing. Too bad they dont work, seems like a good idea. Did it produce any fumes or smoke


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

No smoke. They are supposed to change the flames to have the color in them, but none of the ones I used worked.

My next venture is to buy magician's flash powder to toss in to make smoke for campfire stories!


----------



## mariahdawn (Feb 4, 2008)

*camping sticks*

I have heard of using many household items to create colors in the flames, stuff like salt...I'm going to find that list and post it soon!


----------



## mariahdawn (Feb 4, 2008)

*Here It Is!! Campfire Colors!!*

A friend sent me this in an email and I thought I would share it.

To add to fire- Use duct tape lay a piece of duct tape out- about a 3-4 inch strip- put a few spoonful of ONE chemical of your choice on the tape and fold over- making sure edges are sealed. DO NOT MIX THESE CHEMICALS- EVER!!!!!

When ready to add to fire- just toss the whole packet in 


Copper Chloride : makes a BLUE flame, Can be found at Fire Work chemical companies- my favourite is SkyLighter.com

Borax : Light yellow-Green Flame (but this at any supermarket in laundry section)

Copper Sulfate: makes a green flame in campfire. Buy in pool/spa chemical store or Fireplace store.

Lithium Chloride: bright pink/red flame . Can buy here http://secure.sciencecompany.com/Strontium-Chloride-100g-P15973C672.aspx

Salt Peterpotassium nitrate).For a violet-purple flame. 

Epsom salt(Magnesium Sulfate}makes a bight white flame in campfires- buy pretty much anywhere. 

Strontium Chloride: makes red flame in campfire. Stores specializing in fireworks chemicals.
also here : http://secure.sciencecompany.com/Strontium-Chloride-100g-P15973C672.aspx 

Potassium Chloride: makes a deep purple flame in campfire. Sold as a water softener salt and starter fertilizer in most gardening sections..

Alum (thallium): a nice bright green flame in campfire. Used for pickling but can also buy cheap at drugstore- ask pharmacist. 

Calcium Chloride : nice blue flame - is sold commercially as the product ” Damp-Rid” to get rid of moisture.

Table Salt (sodium chloride)- make an orange flame.

Boric Acid - deep red flame. Buy at any pharmacy.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

That is so cool! I mean a fire is entertaining enough without the help... but I am always looking for neat things for the kids!!!!


----------



## mariahdawn (Feb 4, 2008)

*campfire colors*

Yea! Imagine telling a story and when you get to the good part you sneakaly toss in some "magic" The kids would wonder about your "powers" Campfire is entertaining enough...but a little theatrics is always fun


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Awesome, thanks for posting that. I will have to try that out, and hope I dont blow up the campground :rotflmao1:


----------



## glfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

That is a really great idea-I agree that would be great to be telling a story around the campfire and have some "fire effects".


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

We actually tried these things this year and I too was disapointed in them.
Funny I as well thought maybe I did something wrong :rolling-eyes:

If anyone here gets them to work properly let us all know here will ya pls..


----------



## Willy (Jan 11, 2008)

This is a great idea, I will have to try this, never even thought about it!


----------



## firecolors (Feb 20, 2008)

*Firecolors*

Read some posts and seen that some of you have had trouble finding good campfire colors. I have been manufacturing and distributing Northern Lights Campfire Colors for the past six years, and have created a product that turns your fire blue, teal,Green and Turquoise. These packages last up to 30 or 40 mintutes. At the moment I have retail distributors in Canada only. Am looking for US distributors.
If you would like a free sample or information contact me.

Gil


----------



## cassiem (Nov 16, 2007)

Ahhh, the one post wonders... Leave a plug a leave :arg:


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

Coloring sticks for the campfire is exciting to me. We just had a plain 'ole fire when I was young. The only thing close to that was some glowing sticks my Mom sent to the girls. You've seen them I'm sure. They bend and glow with lights. They love that and it keeps them occupied with magical lights.


----------

